# skunk smell



## Frank (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi guys,first like to say hi to everyone ad thanks for all this info on soaping,I just started and loving it more each day,
Have two things i like to know.first what is the least time it takes the soup to cure that is safe to sell.
Second Does any one have and soap that will help to get rid of a skunk on a dog or cat,and can you share it please.
[email protected]
thanks again and it is a great place to come and meet other
Frank.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, Frank. Welcome to the forum!!!

Cure time will depend on your lye solution strength (milk to lye ratio). The more milk you use, the longer it will take to cure. Oils affect cure, as well. If you use mostly soft oils, it will take longer vs a higher % of hard oils. Room temp and humidity also affect the cure. If you share your recipe, it might help to give you a better idea. Or, as Vicki told me, if you feel it and it's hard, it should be ok. I cure at least two weeks depending on the recipe, but prefer a three week cure. Of course, after a couple of days, you can use it, but a good cure will give you a harder bar that lasts longer and better suds.

Sorry, no advice on the skunk situation.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Several soapers here make wonderful odor eater soaps.
They will chime in...but I wanted to say it is great stuff even tho I don't know WHY it works.

we know it does tho cuz...Iris has a thing for skunks :/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Frank. Some people use anise (I think that's what it is) or dragon's blood resin for their odor remover bars. I use dragon's blood. If you'd like a sample, PM me your address, I'd be glad to send ya one.


----------



## Frank (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for all your info and wish every one a great 2012,
Frank from Canada.


----------

